# Used, "LIKE NEW" Honda HS828 $700



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not mine, and I have nothing to do with it.
But I do want to *stress* on how can someone dare to state "_*used, like new condition*_" on something that worn out....(!)

HONDA SNOW BLOWER 2-STAGE HS828 8HP ENGINE TRACK DRIVE HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION | eBay


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I can see someone saying used, like new condition, but this is not like new condition as you stated.

Am I seeing it right, are the augers on the left side bent?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I can see someone saying used, like new condition, but this is not like new condition as you stated.
> 
> Am I seeing it right, are the augers on the left side bent?


Both augers are really ground down (serrations are completely gone) and quite a bit bent, the auger housing is also quite ground down but on top of it is bent and cracked on the upper area. 
Nowhere near in "Like New Condition" :smiley-confused013:

This is how the augers look like on a new machine, notice the difference


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*Yes they are!*



JLawrence08648 said:


> I can see someone saying used, like new condition, but this is not like new condition as you stated.
> 
> Am I seeing it right, are the augers on the left side bent?


Yes they are!!!

I see this all the time on Syracuse Craigslist, on any given day there's 400 snowblowers for sale and I'll bet 25% of them are beat yet the seller wants top $$$. Even the dealers around here have used machines for sale for big $$$ that are less than primo. Every once in a while you see one in good condition for next to no money, sometimes even free and they get snapped up within an hour of posting. Best time for a used machine around here is right now, later in the season and we haven't had a lot of snow recently.

There's 430 for sale today. Here's one in fairly nice condition, needs a belt, still it's only $150 or best offer, I'll bet he'd take $100, notice the new machine in the background, reason for selling I'm sure! These were easily over $1000 15 years ago.

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/5979219854.html


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe what the seller meant is he's used this one up and would *like *a *new* one? :biggrin:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It was sold. What was the location?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> It was sold. What was the location?


 Item location:
*Plymouth Meeting, Pennsylvania*, United States


----------

